# Calling all bikers - help please



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys.

To cut a long story short I completed my motorcycle license in South Africa but my wallet was stolen and I never renewed it before leaving for the UK. Therefore I need to do the whole thing again.

I havent riden for a while but rode for years in SA so Im confident on motorcycles etc.

I need to know how best to complete my test here and the ins and outs of what I need to do. Anyone got some good websites? I spoke to a collegue and he said that youre no longer entitled to ride a 125cc on a full UK car driving license, is this right?

All info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

HI
You may have to do the one day CBT before you do anything else! Then you have a couple of options.
1: have lessons on a 125cc then take your test but this will limit you to 33bhp for a period of time but i cant remember how long for.
2: the direct access you take your course over 4 days on a 500cc bike then take your test. You are then entitled to ride anything you like.
This is the route i took when i did mine. I just picked a local company do this but ask them about there failure rate and if they can offer guarenteed pass etc.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

tt-steve said:


> HI
> You may have to do the one day CBT before you do anything else! Then you have a couple of options.
> 1: have lessons on a 125cc then take your test but this will limit you to 33bhp for a period of time but i cant remember how long for.
> 2: the direct access you take your course over 4 days on a 500cc bike then take your test. You are then entitled to ride anything you like.
> ...


As above - also, the period mentioned in 1 is 2yrs


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Above is correct. You CANNOT ride a 125cc on a car licence unless you passed before a certain date (probally not at all if you have a EU licence)


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Or book a holiday in Cyprus and do your test there! 30 minute test, riding round cones - hey presto!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

But, once you've passed your CBT, you can go and get a GSX-r600 and restrict it to 33bhp.


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> But, once you've passed your CBT, you can go and get a GSX-r600 and restrict it to 33bhp.


I think you have to take your part 1 test before you can ride a 33bhp. CBT only allows upto 125cc.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, I think you're right there Steve.

I had a 125 after I'd passed my CBT and then got a FZR400 after I'd passed my Stage 1. Unfortunately I 'forgot' to get it restricted. Oops! :wink:


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> Ah, I think you're right there Steve.
> 
> I had a 125 after I'd passed my CBT and then got a FZR400 after I'd passed my Stage 1. Unfortunately I 'forgot' to get it restricted. Oops! :wink:


I have to admit i dont know anyone who did there test the part1 route who did get it restricted :lol:

Cheers
Steve


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, most appreciated.

Think I will look at the direct access path as I dont want to be stuck with a 125.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TT-steve, what kind of money are we talking? Ive read anywhere from £250 - £500


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> TT-steve, what kind of money are we talking? Ive read anywhere from £250 - £500


I paid about £380 for mine but that was 8 years ago!
Best is to ring around and see what quotes you get and if they can give any guarenteed pass. with mine i got a free re-test if i failed!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cheers Steve!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I think the first step is to get your cbt ,which is a one day course, then you have to arrange and sit your theory test.

to do your direct access course,which is anywhere between £300 £500,depending on your current biking experience,(more experience the less it will cost to get you up to standard)

make sure you have the new credit card style license, they will not take the old style paper licence (this info is from my friend who is an instructer) most company's will include the retest if you fail,
Hth

glad i done my test 25 years ago or i would fail badly :lol: good luck and enjoy ,you will love it 

Tom.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Tom,

I did my test in 1997 and rode bikes for years in South Africa so experience is no problem at all.

To cut a long story short, wallet was stolen and I didnt have time to renew it before leaving SA. Bit of a bummer but going to have to do it all over again but cant wait to get my hands on a bike again.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

You need to be over 21 (I think) for direct access and to ride a "big" bike after passing.
You may need to take the theory test now too!!! Do you have a UK driving licence?
Last time I read about direct access they were talking about restriciting the test centres where you could take a test, so you may have to travel now or the Gov have done a u-turn and not introduced the policy.

Go for it and roll on the summer!!!!! Was out for the first time since the new year on Sat, forgot how good it feels to have the wind in your hair, a throbbing between the legs etc..........................

http://www.begin-motorcycling.co.uk/
http://www.dsa.gov.uk/atozdtcinfo.asp?cat=37


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

SVStu said:


> You need to be over 21 (I think) for direct access and to ride a "big" bike after passing.
> You may need to take the theory test now too!!! Do you have a UK driving licence?
> Last time I read about direct access they were talking about restriciting the test centres where you could take a test, so you may have to travel now or the Gov have done a u-turn and not introduced the policy.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, theres a place down the road in guildford 

What bikes do you guys have? Ive really fallen for the 2006 YZF-R6








[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I Have a Honda CB1300. I Certainly wouldnt recomend it as a 1st bike tho. Yes its a nice bike to ride to work on, but you have to really understand engine braking on this beast (totaly different on cars). I have sports bikes in past and you dont have to worry half as much as I do now.

All the 600cc sports are the same basicaly, just get one you like look of and fit. I would get a 2004 or older as incurance is much cheaper tho. Im 21 and pay only £289 fully comp on CB1300, its a 2003 model NON ABS, NON Faired.

Make sure you get at least a nice loud race can, you need all the help you can getting these car drivers to see(or hear you), just stop teh bastards taking you out. I refuse to ride a bike without a race system on it now (Yes That was the day I got the CB, remus race can and pipe on her now)


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I am on my 3rd Fireblade at the mo:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Yzf R6 

very nimble quick and a good all round sports bike 

its never seen the road for 2 years :roll: i just havent had time for it sadly 

maybe this year i might blow the cobwebs off it 

Tom.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Joss

Noooooooooooo dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't get me wrong, the R6 is a fine bike, but for someone who has never had a bike I think it would not be a good choice. Sure they are good looking, but it is a sports bike, and with manufacturers forever chasing HP figures it is quite peaky (makes most of its power high up the rev range) and rather gutless low down.

Consider what type of riding you are going to be doing, that will then lead you towards a better choice of bike. If sports bikes are your preferred style, one of the Kawasaki 636's would be a better choice, or the Triumph Daytona 675 (recent winner of the 600's shoot out) The Street Triple is considered quite novice friendly, and is essentially a Daytona without the fairing, so you get the sports bike chassis and brakes.

Street Triple










If you can overcome the desire for a plastic clad race rep, there are a many more that are better suited to being a first bike. Perhaps you could give us an idea of your budget and we can then make a better suggestion?

As always, it will pay dividends for you to have a test ride. There seem to be plenty of bikers here and I'm sure we can find the right one for you :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bikerz said:


>


Nice one Sheldon 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Tripple - See I didnt go for a plastic projectile (as my family like to call them) tho This is my 1st non plastic Projectile.

I disagree with what you are saying tho - personnel prefference im sure, bit I find revy inline 4 easier to ride and I think safer for a new rider, no sudden bang of power or torque. Dont whatever you do go get a V -Twin please :twisted: Yes they may look and sound very nice, but I think it would end in tears too quickley for a 1st bike.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys, thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it 

Im not new to riding, to cut a long story short I passed my test in 1996 and while I havent riden recently rode every day of the week from 1996-2001. Im struggling to get my South African bike license converted to a UK equivalent and think I may have to go down the route of provisional, CBT, theory, tuition and test again 

If I have to do it all again I think I will get the provisional and do CBT - then get a 125cc and see if riding in the UK is as good as it was in SA. I know the test procedures are all set to change at the end of April but Im in no major rush. If the DVLA are kind enough to sort my license out then I'll be looking at something around the 600cc mark.

I am open to suggestion with regards to 125's and 600's, once I know which route needs to be taken Ill go and test ride loads of stuff. The R6 - I just love it. Most of my riding in SA was on a GS 500 but also rode a GSXR 600 and loved them both to bits.

Budget, for the right bike Im prepared to pay what the going rate is. The 2006 R6 is about £4k so thats what I'd be looking at spending.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ringing in SA will be a huge difference to hear, I also presume you havent "OWNED" a large bike before? Id go for the 600cc sports, they are soo easily to ride the modern ones


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Best bet is to test ride them all and see which suits you best, also which one you like the most.

I personally would go with CBR600 (having owned 2 previously) or GSXR 600.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've been waiting for the CBR 600 recommendation.

I've bitten my tongue as it seems biased to recommend your own bike but so many told me this was a great first bike and they were right. It was fine as I started out and a year on (although still a relative newbie) I'm using ever more of it's potential and more of the tyre surface. I commute everyday about 50 miles (apart from 6" deep snow!) and I'm going to Portugal for 3 days on track. It does everything more than well enough for me so far.

p.s. I like the RR but it's too squashed up for me. The F fits just right


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive always likes hondas and the 600 F or RR is a consideration. Im slowly getting my mind right into thinking the R6 is too track baised and the more I read the more reports suggest this and that the cbr and gsxr are better suited to the road.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree the CBR600F would make a perfect bike for a beginner. If you can put up with not having a bike that doesnt look like a balls out sports bike (like a alot of new bikers want that image- I did  :roll: ) then its a great first bike. My best mate had one (as a 4th bike).


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Ive always likes hondas and the 600 F or RR is a consideration. Im slowly getting my mind right into thinking the R6 is too track baised and the more I read the more reports suggest this and that the cbr and gsxr are better suited to the road.


CBR600 has always been the best all round 600, for as long as I can remember. I bought my first one when I was 18/19 and I loved every minute of owning that bike. It wasn't the fastest (no slouch either tho), but the engine was bullet proof and I could comfortably ride around on the bike all day. I traded that in for my first Fireblade (on my 21st Bday), but later bought another one for commuting to work, as I didnt like getting my Blade wet :lol:

If you want a track bike then I am sure the R6 would be the one to choose from, but if you want to ride out for a day out, then I would say the CBR600 would be the most comfortable of the two. As I said before, get yourself a test ride on all the ones you fancy, see which one YOU like and feel most comfortable on.

Talking of comort, bit off thread here, any other bikers had or heard reports of Sargent Seats? I am looking to get one for my Blade, but they want almost £300 for seat with matching cover for the pillion - just wondered if they are really worth that kinda money?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Trouble is Ive been and had a look prematurely. Saw the CBR, ZX6, GSXR and then the R6 and wanted it - end of. Im just not interested in anything else. Perhaps once Ive ridden it on a test drive I might change my mind. I know its track focused but this isnt having an impact on my thinking.

The bike will be used for weekends and the occasional ride here or there. At the absolute most I think I might ride up to see my uncle (also a biker) whos about 90 miles away.

Im getting everything in order in the event of my SA license being rejected and getting a provisional. Already booked CBT, 1 days tuition and a test just before the so called harder test comes into force. Ill book theory as soon as I get a provisional.

To anyone who's done their test in the last few years: Do you think Im being hopefull about expecting to get back on after not riding for a few years and pick it up over the course of the CBT and 1 days tuition? Remember, Ive already done my test and rode just about every day of the week for 5 years (thats SA weather for you 8) )

Lastly, with 09 bikes being sold now, how long do you think it will take before a price drop hits the '06/'07 bikes? 2006 R6 currently at a premium being the newer shape at around the £4.5k mark.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You should be fine, just a matter of rembering life savers etc... (Tho I still do mine always now, its natural). Rember emergency stop doesnt mean emergency :wink: . I dont think he was that inpressed with my Nicky Haydon sideways impression :lol: . Passed 1st time with 1 minor for that and I only had 3 hours worth of lessons and I passed at 17.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive bought the interactive DVD "pass your driving license test" Lifesavers :?: :?

Didnt do that in SA


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Lastly, with 09 bikes being sold now, how long do you think it will take before a price drop hits the '06/'07 bikes? 2006 R6 currently at a premium being the newer shape at around the £4.5k mark.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like SA has a very different test, expect ours to be a bit harder maybe then, you also have to do a turn in road without putting foot down, nice slow speed full lock, worth practising before doing test


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im well on the way to getting out on a bike, CBT booked and I put a deposit down on a nice little 125 today :roll:

Thanks for all the comments and feedback guys!


----------

